# Balance between wearing Apple Watch vs Traditional Watch



## gerickson9301

So for those of you who are like me and have an Apple Watch and other traditional watches, how do you decide which to wear? Do you feel like the Apple watch takes away from wearing traditional watches from your collection?

I love the features of the Apple Watch, especially the fitness tracking and notifications. However, every time I wear it I find myself missing my Tag's or my Omega's.


----------



## Snoweagle

I now sometimes give my AW a break after wearing it continuously for months ever since I got it in July, but my AW still is my primary watch. Now, I sometimes wear my TAG and Rolex but seem to neglect my G-Shocks now.


----------



## BarracksSi

I'm the opposite. When I wear my regular watches, I miss the extra functionality of my AW.


----------



## DougFNJ

My Apple Watch has definitely become my primary these days. I switch up when going out or when doing dirty work, but Apple Watch dominates the wrist time at least 90% of the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ekana

It's important not to forget that watches are accessories. So if you tried to view it as such it would help you in your decision. When you get up in the morning and getting dressed make sure to have them all lined up next to each other and chose based on your mood and what you're wearing. Just my 2 cents.



gerickson9301 said:


> So for those of you who are like me and have an Apple Watch and other traditional watches, how do you decide which to wear? Do you feel like the Apple watch takes away from wearing traditional watches from your collection?
> 
> I love the features of the Apple Watch, especially the fitness tracking and notifications. However, every time I wear it I find myself missing my Tag's or my Omega's.


----------



## DougFNJ

Ekana said:


> It's important not to forget that watches are accessories. So if you tried to view it as such it would help you in your decision. When you get up in the morning and getting dressed make sure to have them all lined up next to each other and chose based on your mood and what you're wearing. Just my 2 cents.


This is true, and historically that's how I used to choose my watches. But now functionality enters the mix and adds another element to the decision.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

DougFNJ said:


> This is true, and historically that's how I used to choose my watches. But now functionality enters the mix and adds another element to the decision.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. Now, it might be the AW as the default, but with an assortment of straps and bracelets to choose from.

"Hmm, so I'll be wearing khakis today&#8230; should I wear the brown leather strap to go with my belt, or is it a good day for the mesh loop?&#8230;"


----------



## scentedlead

Not only straps and bracelets but faces and complications also.

“I’m going to the park today. Which face should my watch display? And of its complications, which one should I turn on?”

When I wear the AW, I miss looking at my other watches. But when I wear my other watches, I miss the functionalities of the AW. So I default to the AW, and then on a special day or when my AW runs out of battery, then I’ll use one of my other watches. For example, when I go to church tonight, I’ll wear one of my dressier watches while my AW is charging.


----------



## yesboardgame

They're totally different (from my point of view).
I wear apple watch cuz it's fun, chic, fashionable, sporty and techy.
I also have some classic watches, cuz it's good for formal occasions, and it's fancy.

If there's a way to combine the two, i'd love to give it a try tho.


----------



## zetaplus93

Wear a watch on both wrists. 

With the cold weather, I've had to wear long sleeves full time. My AW is now in my right wrist, and I rotate my traditional on my left. Best of both worlds--if I need to time something to check notifications, it's my right wrist. If I want to look at something pretty, it's my left. My AW is covered most of the time so it appears that I've only got one watch. 

When it gets warmer and I'm back to short sleeves, I'll likely just be wearing the AW on my left. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hm1time

I wear them both. The Applewatch I wear is all black so it's fairly stealthy, and on the other wrist I wear what strikes my mood or dress on that day. I say enjoy them both, for diff. reasons.

Hector


----------



## kjse7en

My criteria for daily wearer: steel, good wrist presence (size+heft), leather, accurate time, chronograph.

I bought the 42mm SS with leather buckle and it checked all my boxes. This AW has since been my default. 9:1 ballpark ratio.


----------



## Ekana

I think you should switch it up from week to week. I find day to day is too difficult for me and gives me anxiety in the morning. Therefore, I wear my AW one week and during that same week, I start to want to wear my other watches (want builds up). Fast forward to the week after and you got a whole new set of choices to deal with. On and on and on...


----------



## scentedlead

hm1time said:


> I wear them both. The Applewatch I wear is all black so it's fairly stealthy, and on the other wrist I wear what strikes my mood or dress on that day. I say enjoy them both, for diff. reasons.


I thought about stealth, but through a gold Sport with a nude strap, but the black screen is so not stealthy with this combo.

My aunt has a black analog watch-iirc, gunmetal tickmarks on black background, with a black bracelet, that she wears with the face inside her wrist so that it looks like a huge metal bracelet on her arm. I've thought about getting a bracelet and following her lead, but the AW has to slim down to half its current thickness before wearing an AW inside my wrist will be comfortable to me. And if you've seen a teardown of an AW, then you know how a slimmer case is a very tall order.


----------



## heatharnold

I wear a mechanical on my left and the Apple Watch on the right. Might be a little weird with short sleeves. Not as much as two on one wrist though!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azura123

The best answer IMHO


zetaplus93 said:


> Wear a watch on both wrists.
> 
> With the cold weather, I've had to wear long sleeves full time. My AW is now in my right wrist, and I rotate my traditional on my left. Best of both worlds--if I need to time something to check notifications, it's my right wrist. If I want to look at something pretty, it's my left. My AW is covered most of the time so it appears that I've only got one watch.
> 
> When it gets warmer and I'm back to short sleeves, I'll likely just be wearing the AW on my left.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NGreene06

I have been trying to switch what I wear up week to week - try make it an easier decision in the morning before heading out the door for work. I do miss wearing my AW on the weeks I am not wearing it!!


----------



## WeBeCinYa

I wear my Apple watch on my right arm, non smart watches on my left. I could care less if someone thinks it's strange. Fall/Winter, no one knows anyhow.


----------



## rscmaine

I originally got my Apple because I have crippling arthritis and am unable to reach and hold my phone most of the time. After about a month and a half? I can't imagine going back to a standard analogue watch. I use just about every feature all day long - from quickly answering texts from clients, timing dinner for my kid, news alerts from the BBC, CNN and AP, instant notification of all emails and about 8-10 short telephone calls which MUST be answered - even if it is to tell the caller that I'll call back from my phone.

For someone like me? This watch has literally changed my "quality of life" - I used to fumble for my phone, drop it at least five times a day (even cracked the screen) and miss 70% of my important notifications. Now I miss none.

As a tool for the disabled? Apple nailed it.


----------



## BarracksSi

rscmaine said:


> As a tool for the disabled? Apple nailed it.


Who'da thunk? Talk about a ringing (pun noted) endorsement.

I'm recently retired from the military (read: out of work and looking) and haven't really _needed_ notifications on my wrist. I'm also at my computer much of the day, so I can get my texts via Messages, and I can even see my calls come in on FaceTime.

But, I still find uses for my AW, and miss them if I try to wear my other watches. Although I'm mostly just knocking about at home, trying to learn how to build websites between doing workout videos, I still wear my AW. I'll be wearing it later today when we go shopping for groceries, too -- it's how I like to reference our grocery list.


----------



## starlir

Yes, this is what I do now and to be honest if I know I'm going out to do some manual work or sports I wear the AW, as such it has become my daily beater and it looks like my G-Shocks have become superfluous and likely sold very shortly.


----------



## walltz

BarracksSi said:


> I'm the opposite. When I wear my regular watches, I miss the extra functionality of my AW.


I totally agree with you, i get that feeling too when i feel like i should have just worn my AW cause i did its functions.


----------



## Rolexini

For me the title is : balance between wearing one of those 3 watches ?


----------



## Snoweagle

I now rotate wearing my AW, my mechanicals and G-Shocks regularly so to ensure I don't neglect the others by wearing my AW too much. But I still love my AW to bits but sometimes it just needs a 'rest'.


----------



## Rolexini

Like you, I prefer change wearing watches.


----------



## arogle1stus

As a purchaser and wearer of Watches for north of 65 years, AW hold no charms for me.
Call me a Purist or simply a hard head WISer.
My perception is: If you like A W then buy them and wear them.
But if you aren't, don't carp about those who choose to. 
My son is an Iron Man and wears the Garmin 920X..

X traindriver Art


----------



## Rolexini

The Hermès AW is a "pure merveille" be sure.
Look a that :


----------



## brucewonder

im still debating on buying an apple watch. just dont know if i can make full use of it.


----------



## CarguyCO

I wear one on each wrist..

I had a conversation with the owner of the shop I frequent...when I was buying my most recent watch.

Me
Why do you wear a watch on both wrists?

Him
why not?

And that is why I do it...

Yesterday a guy asked me how I liked my watch...I asked him which one?
He laughed and asked about both 

I feel a little goofy...but I don't care


----------



## RobyJ

yesboardgame said:


> They're totally different (from my point of view). I wear apple watch cuz it's fun, chic, fashionable, sporty and techy. I also have some classic watches, cuz it's good for formal occasions, and it's fancy. If there's a way to combine the two, i'd love to give it a try tho.


Do you find yourself tailored to wear your AW watch more as the months go on and upgrades improve?


----------



## ZIPPER79

Howdy,

This subject puzzles me. For myself I wear any of three watches when and where I like. I'm not interested what other peoples likes or dislikes are.....My choice of watches for my personal use is for ME.
Weather in a suit, shorts or at the clothing optional resort, my choice is mine and is not guided by others opinions.




gerickson9301 said:


> So for those of you who are like me and have an Apple Watch and other traditional watches, how do you decide which to wear? Do you feel like the Apple watch takes away from wearing traditional watches from your collection?
> 
> I love the features of the Apple Watch, especially the fitness tracking and notifications. However, every time I wear it I find myself missing my Tag's or my Omega's.


----------



## sky21

As a new novice entrant into the mechanical watch world, I have been wearing my mechanical watch very frequently of late. However, I always wear my Apple Watch to exercise and I do find that I miss its functionality, versatility, and unassuming style quite frequently.


----------



## watchlover105

every watch is different definitely would suggest alternating just like you would do with other watches variety is the spice of life afterall!!!


----------



## Gman06880

After 1 month of wearing the AW exclusively, I went back to my mechanicals. I find them more satisfying to wear...and...as I travel quite a bit for work, it's one less charger I have to pack!!!


----------



## sky21

Agree with the extra charging cord being a nuisance. I did pretty much the same thing, I went back to a mechanical for traveling and use the AW for the gym when I'm home.


----------



## gatster

After getting an AW and persisting in wearing it as much as possible (ie. all the time except when out for dinner etc) I found myself yearning for my mechanical watches, but found myself grabbing it more and more in the mornings as it was 'on' and I didn't have to think about setting it. Last Thursday I went out with the sole purpose of buying my wife and I Birthday presents, mine being a Black Bay Red, but I actually found myself thinking 'why...I have a nice little collection I am hardly wearing'. 

I am still not sure if this is because of the AW but I did have my heart set on it - I still love wearing my Rolex and Seven Friday (each probably once a week), but my next actual watch purchase is going to be an Astron or a GS Quartz!


----------



## BarracksSi

Thought about this lately --

Just to see what would happen, I've worn my mechanicals for three days in a row (so far) while taking a computer coding course.

Because I'm in front of my laptop all day, _and because I can get all my iCloud notifications on my laptop_, I don't really need the Watch during class.

I also am not employed (for now!), so I don't even have work-related messages to be concerned about.

I still put on my AW before going to bed to serve as my morning alarm clock because it's great at waking me up. I also miss it when I want to check the weather or when I miss texts from my wife.

But is it necessary while I'm tied to my own computer? Eh&#8230; not really.

[edit] Now that I've walked home, I wish I had been wearing my AW just to make sure I wouldn't miss a text. I kept pulling my phone out of my pocket instead. Seems trivial, but it's hard to do safely while walking.


----------



## scentedlead

I recently went to Reno for a wedding and didn’t wear my AW for a day and I’d say, the thing I missed the most was Apple Wallet. I have my Starbucks card in there and it would’ve been convenient when rushing to the chapel to not have had to pull out my wallet. (Half the teens and young adults were wearing AW’s—everyone of them the AW Sport. Hm, maybe I should’ve worn mine but I wanted to dress up.)

As for maps, I hear mixed reviews on how effective Apple Maps is, with lots of people preferring Google Maps. But I live in San Francisco where it’s fairly good and I’d miss that too if I went for a day without the AW in my home city.

If there isn’t anything you’d really miss, it’d be easy to rotate in other watches. But apparently, all it takes is one or two really important things to make rotating in other watches difficult.


----------



## Mediocre

100% Traditional

0% Apple


----------



## BarracksSi

Following up after a week of attempting to wear my regular watches --

I missed my AW too much. I wore it Friday and was glad to have it back. It's not about trying to make it do everything, but instead, it's how it does a few small things really well.

I'm not going to get rid of my other watches, though. I'm happy enough to have them as alternatives. But I don't see them becoming my day-to-day watches again, at least not while I regularly use smartphones and computers. Maybe after I retire and can live like a monk.


----------



## scentedlead

BarracksSi said:


> But I don't see them becoming my day-to-day watches again, at least not while I regularly use smartphones and computers.


I think that depends on whether your phone and computer are tied to your work, or your family, friends, and recreation. I have nothing work related on my personal phone which I use a lot for everything else outside work.


----------



## BarracksSi

scentedlead said:


> I think that depends on whether your phone and computer are tied to your work, or your family, friends, and recreation. I have nothing work related on my personal phone which I use a lot for everything else outside work.


Right --

I didn't have a work phone, so everything went through my personal phone.

The closest I get to not needing my AW is when I'm on my computer -- which, I've realized, is connected to iCloud so thoroughly I hardly even need my phone, either.

But, if I'm wearing my AW during the classes I mentioned, I can turn off the computer's notifications so it won't pop up little windows for every little FB notification or marketing email -- yet I won't miss a message from my wife or Slack messages for the class.

It's like the AW is another filter, making sure I receive only the messages I want to see without shutting them all down.


----------



## Rolexini




----------



## maccasvanquish

I've been asking around and opinions are so diverse. Some LOVE the smart watches and what they offer. Others, like me, really appreciate a good mechanical watch. Even wearing a quartz feels like 'too much' technology! Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briburt

I definitely maintain a balance between wearing my Apple Watch and wearing traditional watches. For me, watches are there to suit whatever mood I happen to be in AND to fulfill a practical function. I'm not fanatical about things one way or the other, though, with these choices. For me, it's a situational thing, and I won't go extremely one way or the other — e.g. I won't ever be in the camp of those people who think Apple Watch is the one watch to replace all other watches, nor will I join those traditionalists who turn their noses up at an Apple Watch (even though they might actually have a number of digital watches in their collections). 

For me, my Apple Watch is good for many occasions (e.g. working out, going for a short hike, sitting in meetings at work and being able to see email and texts w/o pulling out my phone) and for many purposes (as a timer/stopwatch, for sending short texts, for quickly checking weather conditions). But for those days when I'm not in the mood to be constantly reachable or when I'm just in an analog-type mood, I go back to my mechanicals and take great pleasure in wearing them, too. I guess I really don't see the options as being mutually exclusive. 

Wear what suits your mood, wear it when you want to, and don't worry about what others think of your choices.


----------



## mistertoony

does anyone wear both simultaneously? or is that just ridiculous?


----------



## Brawndo

It's a very interesting debate for my inner geek personality. A few weeks ago I was at the apple store shopping for a new case for my iPhone 6S+. Ever since the apple watch came out to the market I promised myself to never get one. While I was at the Apple Store, I spotted a space grey sport watch with the black rubber band, played with it for about 10 minutes, and finally decided to try it for a week and if I didn't like it, told myself I would sell it. My thinking was "Hey I don't want notifications on my wrist all the time". Big reality check. I felt in love with the watch in less than 24 hours. The irony of this is I had a Rolex Yachtmaster Everose gold of 25k USD on order. It's like Jekyll and Hyde. One side of me feels retarded to spend so much on a mechanical watch and the other side tells me it's ok, it's art and you love horology. So now I'm alternating between my expensive piece and the sport Apple Watch, depending on how I feel in the morning.

It really is a great smart watch, and my first one. I've nothing bad to say about it.

Contrast picture


----------



## umarrajs

A strap like the one below will solve the problem of Either/Or.............
Saw this at the Sinn sub-forum.

Any idea where would such a strap be available?


----------



## cheesydude

been more curious to see what an apple watch offers, but to be honest i don't think i need to be THAT level of connected


----------



## CarguyCO

mistertoony said:


> does anyone wear both simultaneously? or is that just ridiculous?


All the time, and when asked about it I say "I have two wrists...why not two watches."
Say what you will...I even took this picture hitting the 3 second timer on the watch...
I know it's goofy...I'm okay with that


----------



## scentedlead

cheesydude said:


> been more curious to see what an apple watch offers, but to be honest i don't think i need to be THAT level of connected


Connected to what? Just like your phone is no more or less connected than you want it to be, same goes for your watch.

On my watch, I allow messages from only a select few people and I never even turned on email alerts. So much for being connected to people.

As for being connected to info, that's a completely different story. What song is Pandora playing? Before I make this impulse buy, how much do I have in my checking account? Now that I have a shopping cart, what's on my shopping list? How long before I exit this highway? Where's my rewards card for this store? Where's my credit card to pay for this? Should I wear a thick jacket or thin jacket; what's the weather?

I wear a smartwatch for the same reason I wear a watch-small bits of info might be small, but they are really nifty to have on the wrist.


----------



## scentedlead

umarrajs said:


> A strap like the one below will solve the problem of Either/Or.............


Sounds tempting. But I wouldn't want to do that unless the watches were 6mm thin or thinner. That would limit me to only dress watches that are more expensive than I can afford and smartwatches that don't exist yet.


----------



## aweil1025

I wear Apple watch on my right wrist and Traditional watch on my left wrist LOL


----------



## maccasvanquish

aweil1025 said:


> I wear Apple watch on my right wrist and Traditional watch on my left wrist LOL


I guess one had to wonder....what is the purpose of wearing the traditional watch? Apple Watch (amongst many other things) is capable of telling the time. Why wear the traditional watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

maccasvanquish said:


> I guess one had to wonder....what is the purpose of wearing the traditional watch? Apple Watch (amongst many other things) is capable of telling the time. Why wear the traditional watch?


For me, it's the emotional aspects. My traditional watches are beautiful pieces and it gives me a lot of pleasure to wear them around.

Spring and summer is coming, I won't be able to wear both my traditional watches and the AW at the same time (currently AW is hidden underneath long sleeves). My original plan was to revert back to the AW, but not sure if that'll continue to be the case given the slow performance and other annoyances I'm starting to find with the AW.

As bullish as I was with the AW from last year, don't think I'll be upgrading anytime soon. I'll wait for gen 3 or 4 before upgrading.


----------



## maccasvanquish

zetaplus93 said:


> For me, it's the emotional aspects. My traditional watches are beautiful pieces and it gives me a lot of pleasure to wear them around.


Well...as a fellow watch lover...I can't argue with that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snoweagle

zetaplus93 said:


> For me, it's the emotional aspects. My traditional watches are beautiful pieces and it gives me a lot of pleasure to wear them around.
> 
> Spring and summer is coming, I won't be able to wear both my traditional watches and the AW at the same time (currently AW is hidden underneath long sleeves). My original plan was to revert back to the AW, but not sure if that'll continue to be the case given the slow performance and other annoyances I'm starting to find with the AW.
> 
> As bullish as I was with the AW from last year, don't think I'll be upgrading anytime soon. I'll wait for gen 3 or 4 before upgrading.


Well said. There's no ending to upgrade, just get what you need or is enough for your requirement.


----------



## clintfca

I wear my mechanicals during the day while at work and when I get home I strap on the AW as my 'beater' to play with my kid. When spending time with him I like not having to check my phone to see if I missed any urgent messages/emails/calls and I'm sure he appreciates it too:


----------



## rscmaine

umarrajs said:


> A strap like the one below will solve the problem of Either/Or.............
> Saw this at the Sinn sub-forum.
> 
> Any idea where would such a strap be available?
> 
> View attachment 7761650
> View attachment 7761658


I have a second AW incoming - and am a strap maker. This is ideal...wear one on top until battery gets to 20% (with the second in standby mode), then reverse polarity - and charge overnight. Brilliant!


----------



## WTSP

I'm really torn right now because I've received an Apple Watch as an award at work, but I'm reticent to open the box and engage in the whole smart watch thing.

I've been reading through you posts regarding AW vs mechanicals in this thread and a few others, and very much appreciate your comments. I have to say that I have had a relatively negative attitude toward smart watches and have stuck with mechanical timepieces, occasionally switching back to a quartz Tissot Desire from time to time. I certainly would never have bought an AW of my own accord.

Here's the sealed box with some watches that are more in line with what I like to wear.









I'm pretty sure that this is what's waiting for me inside the box (42 mm sport in space grey aluminum case with black rubber strap):









The AW cannot be returned or exchanged as I can't obtain the original receipt. I do own an iPhone 5s with which the watch will be compatible. I have no responsibility relative to my work or colleagues to keep this AW despite it being an award.

My options as I see them:

Immediately sell the AW on eBay, which will probably fetch a better price in a sealed box.
Open the AW to try it out for a while and see if it sticks.

I don't really expect to have an AW replace the El Primero on my wrist, or even a Seiko 5. Still, not knowing what to expect I'm a bit apprehensive. Is it really worth engaging with yet another electronic gizmo that I may use for 18 to 36 months before its battery capacity drops below acceptable usage levels and new technology makes it obsolete?

I bike, canoe and hike, never with a pedometer or other device. I've never really used biometrics and turn off most notifications on my phone as it is. Part of me feels that despite this, I should get to know the AW as part of being a WIS. Plus there's also the simple temptation of opening the new shiny. ;-)

What would you do?


----------



## hishorology

I only wear the Apple watch when I work out. Seems to be the only useful feature of the watch for me at this point.


----------



## BarracksSi

WTSP said:


> The AW cannot be returned or exchanged as I can't obtain the original receipt. I do own an iPhone 5s with which the watch will be compatible. I have no responsibility relative to my work or colleagues to keep this AW despite it being an award.
> 
> My options as I see them:
> 
> Immediately sell the AW on eBay, which will probably fetch a better price in a sealed box.
> Open the AW to try it out for a while and see if it sticks.
> 
> I don't really expect to have an AW replace the El Primero on my wrist, or even a Seiko 5. Still, not knowing what to expect I'm a bit apprehensive. Is it really worth engaging with yet another electronic gizmo that I may use for 18 to 36 months before its battery capacity drops below acceptable usage levels and new technology makes it obsolete?
> 
> I bike, canoe and hike, never with a pedometer or other device. I've never really used biometrics and turn off most notifications on my phone as it is. Part of me feels that despite this, *I should get to know the AW as part of being a WIS.* Plus there's also the simple temptation of opening the new shiny. ;-)
> 
> What would you do?


I'd open it and try it for the reason I highlighted. If it doesn't prove useful to you, give it to a coworker or family member.

Or send it to my dad. He texted me a couple weeks ago to ask about AW prices.


----------



## scentedlead

Lucky you. My cousin was at a raffle and won an iPad mini and the first thing he did was call his wife, who was elated as she’s been wanting one for a while. But later on, the guy who won the AW approached my cousin, “Wanna trade?” . . . I don’t think he’s ever regretted making a call about good news more than that particular one.

As for your situation about whether to try the AW, if you can hunt down Apple’s keynotes on the AW—Sept 2014 and Mar 2015—I’d recommend looking at those before going to an Apple Store to check them out. When Apple presents a new product, they do a thorough job at it.


----------



## ronalddheld

If you are certain that you will never wear it,might as well sell it. If not try it out, and maybe it might go into the rotation.


----------



## WTSP

BarracksSi said:


> Or send it to my dad. He texted me a couple weeks ago to ask about AW prices.


I'll keep him in mind. 



scentedlead said:


> As for your situation about whether to try the AW, if you can hunt down Apple's keynotes on the AW-Sept 2014 and Mar 2015-I'd recommend looking at those before going to an Apple Store to check them out. When Apple presents a new product, they do a thorough job at it.


Thanks for the suggestion, I'll try to find those.



ronalddheld said:


> If you are certain that you will never wear it,might as well sell it. If not try it out, and maybe it might go into the rotation.


I've wondered whether a watch with a battery charge that only lasts a single say can really be part of a rotation. Who would release a watch with an 24 hour power reserve? Then I remember that this is only about half as much as most of my mechanical watches, which I don't keep on winder. Of course the AW has the advantage of coming with its own winder in the form of the docking station.

I'll see what my wife says. I'm guessing she's going to want me to open it...


----------



## scentedlead

I’ll also add that before I got my AW, one thing I did was go through the apps on my iPhone and iPad to see if they had watch apps to see if there were any I wanted on my watch. That’s one one to gauge how useful the AW would be to you.


----------



## WTSP

scentedlead said:


> I'll also add that before I got my AW, one thing I did was go through the apps on my iPhone and iPad to see if they had watch apps to see if there were any I wanted on my watch. That's one one to gauge how useful the AW would be to you.


That's a good suggestion. I realize that if I were to use the AW I would want it to be able to replicate a variety of mechanical watch faces, a bit like this.









Based on the articles that I've read, it isn't possible.


----------



## utzelu

I am in the same position as you. I am getting an AW as a prize at work, but unlike you, I already had one AW few months ago and wore it for about a month before selling it. It depends if you need the money or not. If you do, then better not open it and just sell it, though I am seeing prices dropping lately. If money is no issue, then I'd suggest to try it out for a while. You might like it, or not, but at least you won't have remorse.


----------



## ronalddheld

utzelu said:


> I am in the same position as you. I am getting an AW as a prize at work, but unlike you, I already had one AW few months ago and wore it for about a month before selling it. It depends if you need the money or not. If you do, then better not open it and just sell it, though I am seeing prices dropping lately. If money is no issue, then I'd suggest to try it out for a while. You might like it, or not, but at least you won't have remorse.


Prices could be dropping in anticipation of AW 2 this fall.


----------



## WTSP

utzelu said:


> I am in the same position as you. I am getting an AW as a prize at work, but unlike you, I already had one AW few months ago and wore it for about a month before selling it. It depends if you need the money or not. If you do, then better not open it and just sell it, though I am seeing prices dropping lately. If money is no issue, then I'd suggest to try it out for a while. You might like it, or not, but at least you won't have remorse.


That's good advice. Out of interest, what made you sell it off after only a month of wear?



ronalddheld said:


> Prices could be dropping in anticipation of AW 2 this fall.


[email protected]#$% Apple with its two minute product life cycles! As it is I could probably only get about $250 out of it. I was thinking of putting it up for auction at a charity, but didn't make the deadline. It's starting to look like the only reasonable thing to do is open it and use it. :think:


----------



## ronalddheld

WTSP said:


> That's good advise. Out of interest, what made you sell it off after only a month of wear?
> 
> [email protected]#$% Apple with its two minute product life cycles! As it is I could probably only get about $250 out of it. I was thinking of putting it up for auction at a charity, but didn't make the deadline. It's starting to look like the only reasonable thing to do is open it and use it. :think:


You still could get something for it. Probably selling soon than the AW 2 release date might net you more money.


----------



## utzelu

WTSP said:


> That's good advise. Out of interest, what made you sell it off after only a month of wear?


I had buyer's remorse. I paid close to $500 for a 2nd hand, 42mm, SS version and while I found it useful I had two issues with it:

1. After about 2 weeks of wearing it, I didn't feel I had something special on my wrist. Because the screen was off most of the time, I was feeling I wear a piece of metal on my wrist. The appearance started to become underwhelming. This doesn't happen with my mechanical watches which give me pleasure when watching them even after more than a year. The out-of-box watch faces are good but wanted more after a while. Knowing Apple, new faces will be slowly released.
2. Knowing that in 1 year the 2nd version will come out and make my $500 watch obsolete didn't help either.

With the above in mind, I decided that $500 is too much so sold it and bought a Steinhart Ocean 1 instead (which was cheaper also). With the new AW I am receiving, I may give it a 2nd try.


----------



## BarracksSi

utzelu said:


> 2. Knowing that in 1 year the 2nd version will come out and make my $500 watch obsolete didn't help either.


You know as well as anyone that the timing of the next release is a guess.

And, no, the current version wouldn't be "obsolete" -- i.e., unsupported and unrepairable -- until, I'll bet, between 5 and 7 years, if not more. Think more along the lines of the iPod, not the iPhone; you have to go back more than a decade to find an iPod which will be difficult-to-impossible to run with current laptops (and that's because of FireWire being phased out, which has nothing to do with charging an AW). Maybe have its battery changed once or twice to keep it going, but it'll keep going. Sure, it's a shorter lifetime than a traditional watch, but it's just another tradeoff (mechanicals' fundamental tradeoff is longevity vs. inaccuracy, of course).


----------



## utzelu

BarracksSi said:


> And, no, the current version wouldn't be "obsolete" -- i.e., unsupported and unrepairable -- until, I'll bet, between 5 and 7 years, if not more. Think more along the lines of the iPod, not the iPhone; you have to go back more than a decade to find an iPod which will be difficult-to-impossible to run with current laptops (and that's because of FireWire being phased out, which has nothing to do with charging an AW). Maybe have its battery changed once or twice to keep it going, but it'll keep going. Sure, it's a shorter lifetime than a traditional watch, but it's just another tradeoff (mechanicals' fundamental tradeoff is longevity vs. inaccuracy, of course).


Well, about being repairable for so long, let me tell you my personal experience with other Apple products. I have a 4 years old iPad 3 that has an issue with the speakers for about 1 year. Here in Europe, no authorized service provider is allowed to open and fix them so they only offer an exchange with a refurbished unit at about $400. It is the same for battery exchange, they cannot do it. The only option I have is to send it to US. So I don't buy into the 5 - 7 years of support. The battery will go bad in max 3 years. But yes, you would be able to use the watch for maybe 4 years and if Apple will offer support world wide, maybe 5 years.

In the near future, I believe the smartwatches will loose the advantage of being a health measuring device. New sensors technology is developing and will be stuck to your skin and transmit data to your phone. Most probably the technology would be better than the sensors incorporated in the smartwatches and can be easily scaled when new ones are developed. From this perspective I find that the current prices of the AW are too much.


----------



## zetaplus93

utzelu said:


> Well, about being repairable for so long, let me tell you my personal experience with other Apple products. I have a 4 years old iPad 3 that has an issue with the speakers for about 1 year. Here in Europe, no authorized service provider is allowed to open and fix them so they only offer an exchange with a refurbished unit at about $400. It is the same for battery exchange, they cannot do it. The only option I have is to send it to US. So I don't buy into the 5 - 7 years of support. The battery will go bad in max 3 years. But yes, you would be able to use the watch for maybe 4 years and if Apple will offer support world wide, maybe 5 years.


Ouch. If that it were the same for me, then yeah, it would suck. Thankfully, battery changes and repairs for Apple products are reasonable here in the US.



utzelu said:


> In the near future, I believe the smartwatches will loose the advantage of being a health measuring device. New sensors technology is developing and will be stuck to your skin and transmit data to your phone. Most probably the technology would be better than the sensors incorporated in the smartwatches and can be easily scaled when new ones are developed. From this perspective I find that the current prices of the AW are too much.


That'd be similar to FitBits gaining the ability to measure health data and sending it to your phone. That's certainly possible, but the advantage of devices in the class of Apple Watches is that, in addition to helping with health measurements, it also does X, Y, Z, .... so it's a more versatile device than dedicated devices that only does one or two things.

The question is, would one rather pay ~$400 for an "all-in-one" device (like the Apple Watch), or would you rather pay ~$200 for a dedicated device (like FitBits, assuming it gains health measurement capabilities on par with Apple Watch)?

Likely there'd be a market for both since there are advantage and disadvantages for both types of designs.

But looking further ahead, "all-in-one" devices can gain additional features whereas dedicated devices would likely be capped in terms of what it can do, in the same manner as feature phones vs smartphones.


----------



## utzelu

zetaplus93 said:


> But looking further ahead, "all-in-one" devices can gain additional features whereas dedicated devices would likely be capped in terms of what it can do, in the same manner as feature phones vs smartphones.


The issue with the all-in-one devices is that they are not easily scalable when it comes to adding hardware. They require a new iteration. I believe that right now, the smartwatches have the edge for health because the external sensors are not yet widely adopted (due to size, convenience and maybe price). But the tech world is developing "sticker sensors" that can be stuck to your skin. That would make it pretty easy to scale with new sensors, without needing to change your smartphone every year.

For me, I would definitely favor an all-in-one device rather than get a Fitbit like device. Since we only have one wrist (yes, two actually), wearing an ugly plastic band on it is not my thing.


----------



## krizj

I wear my Apple Watch when I predict am going to have a very busy day so I can stay connected to my phone without having to bring it out of my pocket every time I get a notification.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

utzelu said:


> The issue with the all-in-one devices is that they are not easily scalable when it comes to adding hardware. They require a new iteration. I believe that right now, the smartwatches have the edge for health because the external sensors are not yet widely adopted (due to size, convenience and maybe price). But the tech world is developing "sticker sensors" that can be stuck to your skin. That would make it pretty easy to scale with new sensors, without needing to change your smartphone every year.


Indeed, if sensors are tied to the Apple Watch, it would take longer to iterate. Tim Cook had an interesting quote a few months back:



> "We don't want to put the watch through the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) process. I wouldn't mind putting something adjacent to the watch through it, but not the watch, because it would hold us back from innovating too much, the cycles are too long. But not the watch, because it would hold us back from innovating too much, the cycles are too long. But you can begin to envision other things that might be adjacent to it-maybe an app, maybe something else."


So potentially these could be these sticker sensors, or maybe just new, optional bands that have sensors embedded within it. There's been talks about secret ports between the watch head and bracelets (don't believe they're used today), so that might be the conduit for it in future iterations.

But then again, if these "sticker sensors" take off and they can communicate with a phone, would one still want a smartwatch of some kind? I likely would still have a smartwatch, but it'd be interesting to see how the market responds.


----------



## utzelu

How cool is that: when I was content that the prize I'll get is an Apple Watch, I get an update that the budget for the prize is $1000. Suddenly, new options spring to my mind and I am thinking not to waste the money on a smartwatch. Instead, I opted for a Hamilton Pan Europ blue dial, brand new from the local dealer, who also gave me a good discount on it.


----------



## WTSP

utzelu said:


> How cool is that: when I was content that the prize I'll get is an Apple Watch, I get an update that the budget for the prize is $1000. Suddenly, new options spring to my mind and I am thinking not to waste the money on a smartwatch. Instead, I opted for a Hamilton Pan Europ blue dial, brand new from the local dealer, who also gave me a good discount on it.


I feel like that's what I'd be likely to do. In the end I've made my decision and have posted the Apple Watch for sale. I shall forever remain ignorant of the ownership experience, but I've made peace with that.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f130/app...e-grey-ebay-auction-3206970.html#post29287642

I felt that I was likely to come to the same conclusion as John Sculley here:


----------



## scentedlead

WTSP said:


> I feel like that's what I'd be likely to do. In the end I've made my decision and have posted the Apple Watch for sale. I shall forever remain ignorant of the ownership experience, but I've made peace with that.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f130/app...e-grey-ebay-auction-3206970.html#post29287642
> 
> I felt that I was likely to come to the same conclusion as John Sculley here:


Everyone wants smartwatches to be independent of smartphones but, smartwatches are already huge and the ones that have cellular radios are even larger. At these sizes, how is a smartwatch supposed to appeal to smaller people, many of whom are women? Until the technology shrinks down so that you can have it all in a package 39mm or smaller, Apple's not going to do it. Early AW adopters were mostly men but latecomers are mostly women. Unlike other tech companies that have had their products roasted for being too gendered-both too masculine and too feminine are fair game for criticism-Apple's escaped this criticism and the company would probably like to keep it that way.

(But apparently, the GSM spec allows for many to one relationships-many SIMs for one phone number, or many phone numbers for one SIM. But most european carriers that support this really make you pay for this, and none of the american carriers support this at all. For smartwatches to be independent devices, the carriers have to support this and make it affordable. Apple, with its own Apple SIM in its products, probably can't wait for this to happen.)

I think once size and network are taken care of-as well as voice recognition-then the messaging will take off. I already use iMessage on my watch and it's great . . . for what Siri can understand. If Siri could understand everything-coughnamescough and coughhomophonescough-I'd never need to take out my phone.


----------



## ronalddheld

scentedlead said:


> Everyone wants smartwatches to be independent of smartphones but, smartwatches are already huge and the ones that have cellular radios are even larger. At these sizes, how is a smartwatch supposed to appeal to smaller people, many of whom are women? Until the technology shrinks down so that you can have it all in a package 39mm or smaller, Apple's not going to do it. Early AW adopters were mostly men but latecomers are mostly women. Unlike other tech companies that have had their products roasted for being too gendered-both too masculine and too feminine are fair game for criticism-Apple's escaped this criticism and the company would probably like to keep it that way.
> 
> (But apparently, the GSM spec allows for many to one relationships-many SIMs for one phone number, or many phone numbers for one SIM. But most european carriers that support this really make you pay for this, and none of the american carriers support this at all. For smartwatches to be independent devices, the carriers have to support this and make it affordable. Apple, with its own Apple SIM in its products, probably can't wait for this to happen.)
> 
> I think once size and network are taken care of-as well as voice recognition-then the messaging will take off. I already use iMessage on my watch and it's great . . . for what Siri can understand. If Siri could understand everything-coughnamescough and coughhomophonescough-I'd never need to take out my phone.


Independent cellular capacity will help and much better battery life. Still, with such a small screen, I cannot see it as a great productivity tool


----------



## scentedlead

ronalddheld said:


> Independent cellular capacity will help and much better battery life.


You can't ask for cellular radios _and_ ask for better battery life-not unless you're also willing to ask for _big_ advances in battery tech.



> Still, with such a small screen, I cannot see it as a great productivity tool


You probably have a cell phone. And if you're here, you also have a watch-probably a wristwatch not a pocketwatch. But why do you have a wristwatch when your cell phone is much more accurate? Because the wristwatch gives you a piece of information-in this case time, maybe also the day and/or date, and/or maybe some other things-in a place that's so convenient to access.


----------



## ronalddheld

scentedlead said:


> You can't ask for cellular radios _and_ ask for better battery life-not unless you're also willing to ask for _big_ advances in battery tech.
> 
> You probably have a cell phone. And if you're here, you also have a watch-probably a wristwatch not a pocketwatch. But why do you have a wristwatch when your cell phone is much more accurate? Because the wristwatch gives you a piece of information-in this case time, maybe also the day and/or date, and/or maybe some other things-in a place that's so convenient to access.


For a mechanical watch, yes. For a quartz watch not so as the phone is not very good on the VZW network (I do not have an IPhone).


----------



## scentedlead

ronalddheld said:


> For a mechanical watch, yes. For a quartz watch not so as the phone is not very good on the VZW network (I do not have an IPhone).


? ? ?

What does a quartz watch have to do with how well a cell phone does on a cell phone network? My quartz and mechanical watches tell me the time equally conveniently regaredless of whether I have a cell phone or not-because they are worn on my wrist and that has nothing to do with cell phones. Even the quartz atomic watches are independent of cell phones because they have their own radios to check in with atomic clocks.


----------



## ronalddheld

scentedlead said:


> ? ? ?
> 
> What does a quartz watch have to do with how well a cell phone does on a cell phone network? My quartz and mechanical watches tell me the time equally conveniently regaredless of whether I have a cell phone or not-because they are worn on my wrist and that has nothing to do with cell phones. Even the quartz atomic watches are independent of cell phones because they have their own radios to check in with atomic clocks.


Cell phones that I have had drift up to a second in hours, without any apps and rooting(Android) to reset the internal clock. Ordinary quartz could be half to a second a day. Short of the Morgenwerk, the RC/GPS watches have ordinary quartz movements in them. HAQ quartz maybe in the seconds to 20 seconds/year range


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> Cell phones that I have had drift up to a second in hours, without any apps and rooting(Android) to reset the internal clock. Ordinary quartz could be half to a second a day. Short of the Morgenwerk, the RC/GPS watches have ordinary quartz movements in them. HAQ quartz maybe in the seconds to 20 seconds/year range


Haven't had such problems with my iPhones (although I seem to have escaped the DST changeover bugs in years past). I believe they connect to Apple's own time servers, but I'm not sure.

The AW has its own thermocompensated quartz circuit, so it doesn't have to rely on getting time from remote servers all the time.


----------



## ronalddheld

BarracksSi said:


> Haven't had such problems with my iPhones (although I seem to have escaped the DST changeover bugs in years past). I believe they connect to Apple's own time servers, but I'm not sure.
> 
> The AW has its own thermocompensated quartz circuit, so it doesn't have to rely on getting time from remote servers all the time.


IPhones are supposed to do better and the AW is even better. Should I buy AW 2 I will check it out as well as if I get a IPhone 7.


----------



## Derekwd

I wear it as my primary watch but I do find myself missing a nice mechanical time piece at times.


----------



## ronalddheld

Life is too short to stint yourself in all quartz or all mechanical mindset.


----------



## dantan

I wear my traditional Watches about 90% of the time that I wear a Watch on my wrist. 

I only wear my Apple Watch Series 2 Nike+ when I go out Running (3 times per week).


----------



## albertcaymuss

gerickson9301 said:


> So for those of you who are like me and have an Apple Watch and other traditional watches, how do you decide which to wear? Do you feel like the Apple watch takes away from wearing traditional watches from your collection?
> 
> I love the features of the Apple Watch, especially the fitness tracking and notifications. However, every time I wear it I find myself missing my Tag's or my Omega's.


I find myself wearing smartwatches (both Apple and Android) mostly for work, and "traditional" watches as you put it (which for me are a mix of quartz and mechanicals) mostly for leisure.

I will occasionally wear a traditional to work (as I did today - a Christopher Ward Malvern, just for the hell of it) but it's quickly becoming the exception.

Al


----------



## Gary Drainville

So last week I bought myself an Apple Watch - was looking at the Samsung Gear S3 Frontier, but decided against it on the account of functionality. I have an assortment of 35 mostly automatics, a few mechanicals, and some quartz. I have been wearing the AW exclusively - maybe one day I'll throw something other than the AW on. Loving the AW though!

Gary


----------



## srvwus

I used to wear my Apple Watch about 5% of the time-working out and during yard work. When I bought a normal steel bracelet for it, it just had a different feel to me than the rubber straps or even Milanese bracelet. So interestingly, I've worn it the most the past couple of weeks and I have a pretty big collection of mechanicals. I'm contemplating taking it on an international trip this summer but will be watching and limiting my data use so it may not be my best option. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kamonjj

Long time analog watch wearer here. Picked up an AW yesterday. I have to say, I love the fitness aspect, but really miss my traditional pieces. I hate having to turn the watch toward me to look at the time and how it doesn't always work. I hate responding to text messages Via Siri with it. I find myself pulling my phone out like I normally do.

This won't be replacing my traditional pieces anytime soon. But I will be using for my runs/walks/hikes with my dogs everyday. Then back to analog pieces for me. I have too much of an emotional attachment to them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rationaltime

kamonjj said:


> This won't be replacing my traditional pieces anytime soon. But I will be using for my runs/walks/hikes with my dogs everyday. Then back to analog pieces for me. I have too much of an emotional attachment to them.


I hope the dogs are getting credit for the miles they put in.
Does the software keep track of that?

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## kamonjj

rationaltime said:


> I hope the dogs are getting credit for the miles they put in.
> Does the software keep track of that?
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Yes it keeps track of our distance, pace, location, elevation, my heart rate, plays music. It's very nice.

The dogs love it. If it weren't for them I wouldn't be nearly as active. They are boxers and are in much better shape than I.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcwatch12

bump


----------



## BarracksSi

mcwatch12 said:


> bump


whiskey tango foxtrot over


----------



## wctah

Some times you just don't want the bright display and constant buzzes from notifications on the AW.


----------



## 88Keys

I'm going through this process right now. I'm a long-time user of smart watches. Having had every major smart watch platform, I settled on the Apple Watch as far the best for my needs.

A little over a month ago, I bought my first automatic. This has been on my wrist every day since purchase. I love the thing. Admittedly, I'm still in the "honeymoon" period, but there's something about the charm of a ticking, living machine that the Apple Watch (or any smart watch) simply doesn't have. I still find myself just staring at that sweeping seconds hand, and occasionally bringing the thing up to my ear simply to listen to the machine at work. It brings a smile to my face every time.

Having said that, there can be no denying the utility of the smart watch. One example that comes to mind: I often visit a motorcycle resort/restaurant and hang with friends, eat, etc. With the Apple Watch, I can leave my phone in the bike. Even when something like a quarter of a mile away. Because the watch and phone use the wi-if to connect, I can do everything on the watch—including replying to texts and even taking a call from the watch. I don't have to keep the phone with me, and worry about where I'm leaving it. It frees me from my phone.

Also, I have a special liking for the Apple Watch because its gentle nagging prompted me to get off my keister a year ago, and get some exercise. Thirty-five pounds of weight loss later, I'm running out of holes on my belt, and am far healthier for the experience. Even while wearing my mechanical every day, my Apple Watch is worn at least once a day while working out.

I haven't missed the notifications and utility as much as I thought I would—if at all.

When the time comes, I will try wearing the Apple Watch again for a while, and see how much I miss the mechanical. It will be interesting to see how the process of making the (sometimes theatrical) arm gesture to get the watch to display annoys me after the mechanical. I'm hoping that it can become just another watch in rotation, but this begs the question: if you don't need that functionality every day, do you really need it at all?

I guess time will tell. First-world problems.


----------



## SnakeMan

I have not read through all the pages on this thread, but......

I have been wearing my Apple Watch on my right wrist every day since it arrived in May 2015. At that point my Sinn U2 had been living on my left wrist for 8 years.



I am a big Apple fan.... one of the reasons I wanted an Apple watch on my right wrist is because of all the times when my iPhone would ring or receive a message and I could not access it in its Otterbox case/holster (attached to my belt on my left side) while doing venom extractions at work... (I hold the snakes with my left hand). The Apple watch allows me with just a glance to read and determine if the call is important or not.

(PS, the reason they are showing different times is because my Sinn has stopped and needs a service after 10 years and 21 days of constant wear)


----------



## tissot_pt

SnakeMan said:


> I have not read through all the pages on this thread, but......
> 
> I have been wearing my Apple Watch on my right wrist every day since it arrived in May 2015. At that point my Sinn U2 had been living on my left wrist for 8 years.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a big Apple fan.... one of the reasons I wanted an Apple watch on my right wrist is because of all the times when my iPhone would ring or receive a message and I could not access it in its Otterbox case/holster (attached to my belt on my left side) while doing venom extractions at work... (I hold the snakes with my left hand). The Apple watch allows me with just a glance to read and determine if the call is important or not.
> 
> (PS, the reason they are showing different times is because my Sinn has stopped and needs a service after 10 years and 21 days of constant wear)


I'm trying to do just that, wearing my Apple Watch on my right wrist but I think people would think that I am crazy.

----------------------------------------
Tissot PRC 200
Tissot Visodate Heritage
Hamilton Kahki Field Automatic
Longines HydroConquest Automatic


----------



## ronalddheld

tissot_pt said:


> I'm trying to do just that, wearing my Apple Watch on my right wrist but I think people would think that I am crazy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> Tissot PRC 200
> Tissot Visodate Heritage
> Hamilton Kahki Field Automatic
> Longines HydroConquest Automatic


So what, we would not.


----------



## SnakeMan

tissot_pt said:


> I'm trying to do just that, wearing my Apple Watch on my right wrist but I think people would think that I am crazy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> Tissot PRC 200
> Tissot Visodate Heritage
> Hamilton Kahki Field Automatic
> Longines HydroConquest Automatic


Maybe.....

I don't don't what line of work you are in, but I interact with loads of students, medics, businessmen / women and VIP's and no-one other than Staff have asked "why" I'm wearing a regular and Apple Watch


----------



## tissot_pt

SnakeMan said:


> Maybe.....
> 
> I don't don't what line of work you are in, but I interact with loads of students, medics, businessmen / women and VIP's and no-one other than Staff have asked "why" I'm wearing a regular and Apple Watch


To be completely honest with you I work in the IT area, I am SAP Consultant for 11 years now and I'm a little scared to use 2 watches.

You know, this is a big dilema because I love my watches and I absolutely love my Apple Watch series 2. I only have 3 smartphones since 2010! iPhone 4, iPhone 5s and the iPhone 7. I think that it would be fair to say that I'm kind of a Apple fan.

I believe if I have a meeting with you people and I show up with two watches you didn't look at me like I'm a nerd because I believe that you will understand the passion we all share, watches!

That's it and thanks for reading.

Cheers.

----------------------------------------
Tissot PRC 200
Tissot Visodate Heritage
Hamilton Kahki Field Automatic
Longines HydroConquest Automatic


----------



## kamonjj

Just wanted to give a quick update. My wife and I both got our AWs in April. I have worn it quite frequently until recently. I enjoy wearing traditional watches much more. My wife gave up on the AW all together and went back to her speedy. I rotate between my tog, sla, and AW. The AW is relegated to workouts, working around the house, and anything that could be conceived and a danger to a traditional watch. I like it this way. Nothing against smart watches but I prefer my traditional pieces.


----------



## rationaltime

tissot_pt said:


> I'm trying to do just that, wearing my Apple Watch on my right wrist but I think people would think that I am crazy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> Tissot PRC 200
> Tissot Visodate Heritage
> Hamilton Kahki Field Automatic
> Longines HydroConquest Automatic


No worries. If you are a snake charmer, people already think you are crazy.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------

